# Cách đặt mua tã dán, quần Amico chính hãng, giá rẻ



## mekhoeconthongminh (16/9/20)

*Bỉm AMICO* là nhãn hiệu tại Nhật nội địa đến sở hữu Việt Nam sau Merries, Moony,Genki, Goon… nhưng đem đến tất cả thiện cảm của các mẹ Việt có chi phí hấp dẫn cùng bao bì đóng gói thêm miếng hết sức tiết kiệm. Mình cộng khám phá xem sản phẩm này mang các điểm tốt gì cơ mà được những Mẹ Việt đang “săn lùng” phổ thông tới thế nhé!

Trong hàng nghìn sản phẩm và hàng trăm nhãn hiệu tã giấy khác nhau dành cho con yêu, những Mẹ hẳn rất lúng túng và gặp đầy đủ khó khăn lúc chọn lọc và quyết định dùng tã bỉm nào thích hợp, nhất là với các người lần đầu làm Mẹ. Tã giấy cao cấp AMICO được nghiên cứu và với thứ tự chọn lựa bông chăm chút cộng xử lý bằng công nghệ hiện đại tại nhà máy ở Nhật, tã giấy AMICO được Tìm hiểu là sản phẩm đảm bảo được sự an toàn cho làn da phong thanh mẫn cảm của bé ngay từ độ tuổi lọt lòng. Tã giấy AMICO được cung ứng hoàn toàn từ vật liệu trùng hợp, thân thiện mang da tới 90% từ bông cho trẻ lọt lòng size NB90+6, nhưng lúc to lên một chút, sản phẩm bông phổ biến sẽ làm bé yêu của bạn hot hơn vì vậy tã AMICO giảm chất liệu bông chỉ còn trên bề mặt, thay vào đó quy tụ ưu điểm được ghi nhận phổ thông nhất ở sản phẩm cho bé là đặc tính thấm hút nhanh, cực tốt, chống tràn và chống hăm tã, bề ngoài ủ ấp sát đều vòng háng của bé mà không gây khó chịu, ngược lại, còn làm bé yêu của Mẹ thích mê…











*1. Thông tin về Bỉm AMICO của Nhật*

Thành phần: Chất liệu bông tình cờ thân thiện với da bé, xốp mịn siêu mềm mại, thấm hút nhanh, chống tràn hiệu quả.

Đặc tính quan trọng: Đặc tính siêu mỏng & hấp thu rẻ nhờ vào kỹ thuật chăm sóc da, mang bề mặt tiếp xúc điểm xốp mịn với chất liệu polyethylene và cotton trên hầu hết miếng tã luôn khô ráo, thoáng khí, mỏng nhẹ và không gây hằn đỏ lên làn da mỏng mảnh của bé. không những thế, tính năng siêu thông thoáng dựa vào kỹ thuật siêu thoát khí từ chất liệu màng đáy thoát khí đặc trưng giúp bé yêu cảm thấy luôn dễ chịu , khô ráo và thông thoáng. bên cạnh đó, miếng tã có khả năng siêu thấm hút có thời gian dùng lên đến 8 tiếng, bé mang thể ngủ ngon suốt cả đêm dài với chỉ 1 miếng tã AMICO độc nhất vô nhị mà bố mẹ cũng chẳng phải lo âu thức đêm thay tã cho con hoặc lo ngại về giá tiền vì số lượng tã được thêm miếng cho mỗi gói nên tiêu dùng khôn xiết hợp lý và tiết kiệm..

hướng dẫn sử dụng: Chỉ với vài thao tác đơn giản, bạn đã mang thể thay tã chóng vánh để con yêu tiếp diễn ngay các hoạt động mới.

Lưu ý : ko sử dụng tã dán cho bé lâu quá 6 tiếng liên tục, nên xoa kèm theo kem chống hăm trước khi sử dụng tã cho bé.

Thông tin về thương hiệu: AMICO là nhãn hiệu Tã giấy cao cấp của đơn vị AMICO tại Nhật Bản. đa số sản phẩm của AMICO đều được kiểm nghiệm nghiêm nhặt trong khoảng khâu phân phối, tải, bán hàng nhằm đảm bảo chất lượng phải chăng nhất. các loại tã bỉm của AMICO mang lại sự thông thoáng, mềm mại lý tưởng cho làn da phong phanh của bé và ưng chuẩn quy trình chọn lọc chất liệu bông tình cờ cao cấp, chăm chút.

*2. Nhận định tã dán AMICO của Nhật*

– Tã dán AMICO thấm hút nhanh, không gây tràn, không gây ẩm ướt.

– Tã dán AMICO thường được ưu tiên tiêu dùng cho những bé ngay kể từ còn nhỏ vì sự mịn màng, đáng yêu thoả thích và ko gây kích ứng cho da của tã, mới nhìn thôi những Mom đã thấy thích rồi, sờ tay vào nữa là mê luôn đó, vì nó cực kì mềm mại và phù hợp với làn da mỏng mảnh nhạy cảm của những “thiên thần”.

– Mẫu mã mặt trong tã dán sở hữu hình hạt gạo mịn như bông, với chức năng thấm hút riêng rất nhanh và ko bị vón lại, với khả năng giữ lên đến 600ml chất lỏng – khoảng 2 tới 3 lần bé tiểu – ko để tràn ra ngoài, đưa tay vào vẫn rất khô mà không làm cho ẩm tay. sở hữu cơ chế hoạt động này thì tã dán AMICO quả đúng là sản phẩm thần tình của những bà mẹ và trẻ nhỏ. đặc biệt là vào mùa đông, bé tè phổ biến thế nào đi nữa cũng ko bị tràn.

– Mang mùi hương dịu nhẹ, dễ chịu nên mỗi lần bé sở hữu vệ sinh ngay vào tã thì cũng ko bị ủ hay bốc mùi như đa dạng sản phẩm tã bỉm khác.

– Bao suy bì trẻ trung, đẹp và dễ thương có gam màu hồng nhạt cho tã dán và xanh da trời cho tã quần, hầu hết trẻ nào cũng thích.

– Dễ tiêu dùng, giá thành hợp lý, xứng đáng với chất lượng bậc nhất Nhật Bản.

*3. Nhược điểm của tã dán AMICO*

– Tã giấy cao cấp AMICO chỉ mang độc nhất vô nhị 8 size, bao gồm 4 sizes tã dán và 4 size tã quần.

– Do Tã giấy cao cấp AMICO còn hơi mới tại thị trường Việt Nam nên chỉ sở hữu một cái – hàng nội địa Nhật được nhập khẩu & cung cấp độc quyền bởi tổ chức TNHH TM SX và XNK Minh Vương. So mang tã giấy những thương hiệu khác của Nhật xuất khẩu thì tã giấy AMICO nội địa Nhật rõ ràng thấp hơn về chất lượng và mức giá, bên cạnh đó Tã giấy AMICO lại ko mang phổ quát phiên bản khác nhau, chỉ độc nhất 1 phiên bản đóng gói cùng miếng. Còn tã giấy hiện đang được bán phổ biến trên thị trường Việt Nam đa số là hàng Nhật xuất khẩu, mức giá cao hơn và chắc chắn về chất lượng thì sẽ không thể sánh bằng.

*4. Những cách khắc phục nhược điểm của tã dán AMICO*

– Sử dụng tã dán AMICO đúng size theo từng cân nặng của bé để phát huy tối đa tác dụng của tã. lúc bé to hơn nhiều thì Mẹ có thể cân nói chuyển sang dùng mẫu tã dán khác sở hữu độ thấm hút phải chăng hơn.

– Ngoài ra, có các Mẹ là “yêu thích” tã giấy cao cấp AMICO, những mẹ cũng nên phân biệt rõ 2 cái hàng nội địa Nhật và hàng xuất khẩu cùng hàng có duyên do trong khoảng Trung Quốc về, hàng trôi nổi không rõ duyên cớ tràn lan tại thị trường để sở hữu sự chọn lựa tuyệt vời cho bé yêu.

*Cách đặt mua tã dán, quần Amico chính hãng, giá rẻ*

Mẹ Khỏe Con Thông Minh cam kết cung bỉm và tã giấy cho bé chính hãng, giao hàng toàn quốc, thu tiền tận nơi.

Số điện thoại 0942.666.800 



Địa chỉ: Số 62, Yên Đỗ, Phường 1, Bình Thạnh, TP. Hồ Chí Minh


----------

